# Channa Gachua



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are a few pics I just took of my channa gachua. Its in a 50g alone with lots of plants and some driftwood.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful fish in a nicely planted tank. That must be one happy snakehead.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, great photos!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

I am glad you enjoyed the photos as much as I did. I wasn't expecting them to turn out so well lol.


----------

